# setting decibal level



## toadster (May 17, 2014)

I can set the db level from -10.0 to +10.0db, after I got everything hooked up I noticed very little sound coming from surround speakers and rears, so I upped the db level to 4.0db now I can hear them, is there a general starting point for all the speakers? I have a 7.1 SS.


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

What AVR do you have?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

The general starting point is to position the speakers.
http://www.thx.com/consumer/home-entertainment/home-theater/surround-sound-speaker-set-up/ 
http://www.practical-home-theater-guide.com/home-theater-speaker-placement.html 
http://www.theater-experience-at-home.com/home-theater-speaker-placement.html 

Other general recommendations are to set set the volume control on the sub so the AVR sets the sub channel close to 0dB +/-5dB, this makes sure the sub is matched to the speakers.
As a starting point set all speakers to small and use 80Hz crossover.

The next step is to set the speaker levels so the sound level for each one is the same at the main listening position.
Most AVRs can do this automatically with a built in calibration routine.
If your AVR has this run it per the instructions in the manual, results are usually better if you put the calibration mic on a tripod so it is at ear level when seated and stay away from it during the cal. 

If your AVR does not have auto cal this can all be done manually but you will need a SPL meter.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh yeah, welcome to the forum.


----------



## toadster (May 17, 2014)

Sony str dh820


----------



## toadster (May 17, 2014)

thanks, I'll go over it again and give it a shot. would you mind explaining what 'crossover' means? Like 80hz, what does that mean for the speaker/bass. thanks


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

toadster said:


> thanks, I'll go over it again and give it a shot. would you mind explaining what 'crossover' means? Like 80hz, what does that mean for the speaker/bass. thanks


A crossover in this case takes sounds below a certain bass frequency (80Hz) and routes them to the subwoofer. If you have small speakers without extended bass, then those bass frequencies are removed from them and sent to the subwoofer only.


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

toadster said:


> Sony str dh820


Your unit has an Auto Calibration feature. Read trough the setup instructions and run through the calibration. It will pretty much set everything for you.

The manuals are here: http://esupport.sony.com/US/p/model...late_id=1&region_id=1&tab=manuals#/manualsTab


----------

